# Snares 101



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I could use some tips on snares. Any information for a rookie trapper would be much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I set a few up today on frequently traveled trails on a fence line.

















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm definitely not a snare master, I've set a few and caught a few critters. What I've learned is to set on trails that the critters are using the most. Not to change the trail to suit your set up. If you need to change anything make them as subtle as possible, don't clutter your trail. 
Good luck, I'll be following to see what I can learn also.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruger is correct , setting on trails where u know they are traveling will definitely up your chances. I'm lucky that I have snow to help me out . I don't usually set fence lines even tho they are definitely easy to find . I find I have too much pelt damage there . I use a 1/16 " 1x19 cable with cam locks, kill Springs and triggers . 6ft snares and a 5ft extension. This setup allows the animal to get a good run at setting lock deep and insuring a quick dispatch. With the long setup the catch quite often does little disturbance at one spot and dies off the trail. My favorite sets are on steep trails where I anchor on downhill side and catch swings off trail and leave it in good shape to allow for restrictions get same spot. I use a dinner plate size loop about 10 - 12 " off ground . I don't over fence or guide stick any more than I have to. Coyotes are claustrophobic and don't like to be closed in . Sometimes more is less if that makes any sense . I like to use bait to get coyotes inthe area but blind sets on trails are good too. I will try and find some pics .














Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

this last one may look like a fair bit of disturbance but 3 coyotes were caught at this spot before this one

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

